# Wired Connection Lost! (Hard wire setup)



## patrocle

Hello To all! 

I am in some way new to Directv, only had it for 4,5 months and all was working fine , till 2,3 weeks ago when i start seeing 
this blue screen "wired connection lost" on my Genie Mini!

So called the Directv Support and they come and re-did all with new hard wire individual to each room 
Genie HR44-500>Livingroom
Genie Mini C51-100 > 2 Rooms
Now after the new hard wires where re-done all was working fine for that day! but later on that day , got the same error coming from the 
2 Genie mini "wired connection lost" , So called again, and they come and replaced the Genie Hd Hr44-500 
The old Genie HR44-500 had some errors when the test was done,so now replaced with new all tests come good! So all working again! But,
later on that day it started again, is like WOW... not this again.

It will not work, unless i keep resetting / unplugging the power from the main Genie HR44, and then resetting the 2 Mini's also , then all working
fine for a while.


At this point not sure what is going on! 
Any advice on this?

Thank you,
P.


----------



## jimmie57

patrocle said:


> Hello To all!
> 
> I am in some way new to Directv, only had it for 4,5 months and all was working fine , till 2,3 weeks ago when i start seeing
> this blue screen "wired connection lost" on my Genie Mini!
> 
> So called the Directv Support and they come and re-did all with new hard wire individual to each room
> Genie HR44-500>Livingroom
> Genie Mini C51-100 > 2 Rooms
> Now after the new hard wires where re-done all was working fine for that day! but later on that day , got the same error coming from the
> 2 Genie mini "wired connection lost" , So called again, and they come and replaced the Genie Hd Hr44-500
> The old Genie HR44-500 had some errors when the test was done,so now replaced with new all tests come good! So all working again! But,
> later on that day it started again, is like WOW... not this again.
> 
> It will not work, unless i keep resetting / unplugging the power from the main Genie HR44, and then resetting the 2 Mini's also , then all working
> fine for a while.
> 
> At this point not sure what is going on!
> Any advice on this?
> 
> Thank you,
> P.


Have you tried resetting your Router ?


----------



## patrocle

Hello Jimmie,

What Router? This is hard wired install, and from what i know the wifi is connected only to update the channel list or?...

Now i am getting this error too: "This location is not authorized" on the Mini's

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

patrocle said:


> Hello Jimmie,
> 
> What Router? This is hard wired install, and from what i know the wifi is connected only to update the channel list or?...
> 
> Now i am getting this error too: "This location is not authorized" on the Mini's
> 
> Thanks


Your internet should have a modem and a router. Your wires you speak of plug into the router.
It is possible that you have a combined modem/router. If so, the same principal applies. Reset it.


----------



## patrocle

I have no wires connected to my home wifi! This Directv system is installed with tv cable from the dish to a spliter, then 3 cables run as: 1 for livingroom to main genie hd and the other 2 wires run in the 2 rooms where the mini genies are.
But i do not have nothing connected to my home network with wires. The only think they did ,is connect from main genie hd to my wifi network ,so the guide channel list to update.


----------



## jimmie57

The guide updates from the Satellite, not the internet.


----------



## samrs

Is your wireless network secure or open or do you have an open guest network? Do you have a neighbor who has a Genie?


----------



## patrocle

I have wifi setup with 2.4ghz and 5ghz

No Guest network.

Not sure if any neighbor has a genie.

But just curios what the Wifi has to do with the Genie if all the install is with hard wires ,and there is no cable to my wireless router?...hmm

Here is few screens of my wifi settings:




























Thanks!


----------



## peds48

What is the make and model of your router? Is not unheard of routers causing "mayhem" with the DIRECTV® system, as a test you can do a "restore defaults" on your HR44 to disconnect from the internet and run the system offline for a day or two to see if there are any disconnects


----------



## CTJon

Why talk of wifi - this person has a genie with mini-ginies - no wirless connections between his devices. All is wired as stated. Has nothing to do with routers or modems or other internet connections -


----------



## jimmie57

CTJon said:


> Why talk of wifi - this person has a genie with mini-ginies - no wirless connections between his devices. All is wired as stated. Has nothing to do with routers or modems or other internet connections -


From what I have read, if you are connected to the internet the Router takes over and does the assignments for all of the connected devices. This makes it an integral part of the connections and could be causing the problem.


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> From what I have read, if you are connected to the internet the Router takes over and does the assignments for all of the connected devices. This makes it an integral part of the connections and could be causing the problem.


this is spot on...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Now wait, i have a question. Does the wifi thing pop up, can you cancel it and still use your minis?


----------



## peds48

The issue may not be WiFi dropping off but rather the router not handling the IP s correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

My point is maybe it's just losing wifi Pop up and the minis still work.


----------



## b52pooh

The wired clients should work whether or not the Genie is connected to the router. If there is no other device connected to the DIRECTV coax system, i.e. Cinema connection kit, or GenieGo, then there is no reason for the clients to lose the connection with the Genie other than something in the wiring. Turning off the router for a day may eliminate that as a source of problems. An outside cause for this may also be related to AC power in the home. Do you lose connection at a particular time of day? Since you are losing both clients at the same time, did the technician replace your splitter when they rewired? And are all the unused ports on your splitter capped with resistors?


----------

